# E24 gearbox into E28



## Enzo. E (6 mo ago)

Hi I have a e28 528i auto on 87 which needs a new gearbox. I located a used one but its off an e24 635csi. It has all the wires, switches, torque converter and ecu with it and was told it will fit. Is this true and can anyone advise me of someone who can do the job for me. I'm in hampshire. Thanx


----------

